

Kung Fury gets an official DRM-free release - shmerl
https://www.vhx.tv/kungfury/updates/kung-fury-short-film-available-for-download

======
shmerl
If you can't read it, here is the message:

Hi everyone!

We apologize for the "Streaming Only" option earlier on the Kung Fury:
Official Short Film digital package. We cleared up some details on our end and
you are now able to DOWNLOAD your digital movie purchase from VHX. We thank
you for your patience and love for the project. It's been an insane few days
since the premiere! You have all supported us in a major way and we are
thrilled to share the movie with all of you!

-The Laser Unicorns and Kung Fury Team

